# Ozy's river edge 10 gal viv



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

Moving along in the construction of my rivers edge viv that eventually will house an azureus or similar, for the next few months it will be growing and maturing. Sneak preview, I will get much better photos after the build










Btw, plants just for the pic and back out to the grow out bin


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks good, add a few more shots so we can get a better idea of the layout!


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

So little floor space for an Azeurus, maybe you should do a dry river bed with leaf litter instead?

BUT, those Tillandsias look really good right there even if they are temporary!


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

Still very vague on the type of frog, azureus just have such bold color. I am more interested right now with the creating aspect and building, I may have to build a 20 next... I do have a water trickle on the left side, can be a fall, but the more I do, the more I turn the water down. It is turning into a marginal area instead of a full blown pond. The last piece of loose DW in the pic can be very flexible or omitted if I need space. So 2/3 of the floor will be leaf litter, the rest marginal. I will get more pics of the work in process to see if there are any suggestions


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

I finished the majority of the caulking, only a spot or two to touch up after getting the excess coco bark off. I am really starting to see the final product in my mind and it is somehow turning out how I thought it should... That's kind of amazing for me. The very front and left will be filled with black aquarium gravel and the false bottom will be covered in screen mesh. Leaf litter will cover the false bottom and out into the gravel, and the left piece of driftwood will have a water feature coming down and draining through the gravel to recycle and the wall on the left side will be a drip wall for wet mosses... I placed the tills very quickly for the picks and then back to the holding container again... What do you think?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

you're putting a pair of azureus in there?


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

Right now I am focusing on the viv, I am not set on azureus especially with the small enclosure. I Like the bold blue of the azureus and or yellow, any suggestions for a smaller species? Also, what about just one, not necessarily a pair?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> Right now I am focusing on the viv, I am not set on azureus especially with the small enclosure. I Like the bold blue of the azureus and or yellow, any suggestions for a smaller species? Also, what about just one, not necessarily a pair?


There are any debates about whether you can put a tinc pair in a 10g or not and many breeders have been very successful in just using 10g vivs. I think a pair would be just fine others maybe wouldnt. I would def not do anymore then 2 adults. Froglets it wouldnt matter as long as you seperate a group once the mature. 

Nice looking tank BTW


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the hesitation with azureus the fact that they are one of the bigger species and would be more cramped than a tinc, or are there other factors as well? I definitely want happy frogs, and I have seen a lot of Members 10gal verts, but there are other tanks for those frogs to go if need be. This being my only viv, I would not have a place for offspring to share the enclosure. Is a pair always recommended over a single frog for companionship or only for the possibility of offspring? I do like Patricias as well, maybe that species would be more suited? I am going to have to go back and scour the care sheets again.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

The debate about putting a pair of tincs in a 10gal comes down to the amount of actual space on the ground once construction is complete. Many of those who have success in a 10 gallon viv is because they don't have water features or unnecessary structures taking away from the usable space for the frogs.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> Is the hesitation with azureus the fact that they are one of the bigger species and would be more cramped than a tinc, or are there other factors as well? I definitely want happy frogs, and I have seen a lot of Members 10gal verts, but there are other tanks for those frogs to go if need be. This being my only viv, I would not have a place for offspring to share the enclosure. Is a pair always recommended over a single frog for companionship or only for the possibility of offspring? I do like Patricias as well, maybe that species would be more suited? I am going to have to go back and scour the care sheets again.



its more just that tincs in general are a larger frog and require more floor space so the more you offer them the better off they will be. but a pair has been done in multiple vivs before and bred successfully. Verts are more ment for small froms like thumbs. ha you say itll be your only viv right now..... just wait the hobby will suck you in deep before you know it a pair isnt always recommended I believe one frog will be just fine by itself if thats the way you decide to go, they dont have to have a friend. Patricias are nice as well but still are a tinc and depending on what you have planned for the number of them I still wouldnt do anymore then 2 adults in a 10g viv. Deciding between the two frogs is all on what you like the care for them are the same. 




cschub13 said:


> The debate about putting a pair of tincs in a 10gal comes down to the amount of actual space on the ground once construction is complete. Many of those who have success in a 10 gallon viv is because they don't have water features or unnecessary structures taking away from the usable space for the frogs.



+1 Very true just make sure they have as much ground space as possible. Water features arent necessary they are for you not so much the frog.


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, first off, please no flaming, the terrarium is NOT set up for a frog right now. When I decide I am ready to take the next step, the stump and moss will be coming out and some moss will be moved off the floor and will be replaced with soil and leaf litter appropriate for frogs. I have a long way to go before I even think about frogs, but it's fun to mess with right now and I am figuring out which mosses will work vs those that do not like the environment. Lots of experimenting with what fits in the smaller tank and what will have to be rehoused with the stump. I am also working with the flow levels to find out what works best for the what seems to have ended up as a drip or rain wall... With all that in mind, please comment on the video. 

Also after watching the video it is tough to tell but there is more space behind the stump that is taking up the left half of the floor, after watching the video it looks as if there is no room at all, I will have to get another video without the ground cover so you can see the total amount of space available... Like I said, the stump will be leaving


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks great!!


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Great looking viv thats something I planned for my first viv that long time when I started in this hobby. I had a 15 gallon high and opted out of a water feature I know now I shouldve did it. Right now Im currently working on a ten gallon with a river for some froglets. Thats plenty of space for a pair of lecs(im bias, it was my first dart). They would use that wall, and it looks like you have a beach area? if so only a smaller portion of the area space is actually being used for the water feature.


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!

This tank has been set up for a while now, found out some of my mosses would work, others, not so much. I am liking the java moss and have used a lot more of it even after this set of pics, still have not decided if it is frog worthy, but the springtails sure do love it... I enjoy just watching the scene evolve with time... The petco sale is supposed to be this weekend, so I may have to get a 29 gal for a 2nd build... Anyway, some pics


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic job with a small space. I wouldn't have a problem putting froglets in there to grow so you could probably still have your bright blue if that's what you wanted. Gives you time to work on their next bigger and better home.


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

cobraden said:


> Fantastic job with a small space. I wouldn't have a problem putting froglets in there to grow so you could probably still have your bright blue if that's what you wanted. Gives you time to work on their next bigger and better home.


Interestingly, that might just be what this one is used for. I am now planning a build for a 25 tall so if it came down to it, this could be a temporary froglet home... Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont recommend fitting a pair in 10 gallon. Azureus, auratus, leucomelas and tincs need more space. Some are semi arboreal and some like the horizontal space. MAybe and just maybe you can fit one frog. Experimenting and researching is good. 

This is just my two cent. Goodluck

Unless you get a thumbnail species. You can fit a pair. 

ALWAYS build around the frog you choose. Choose a frog you want and then build the vivarium for it.


----------

